# Marketing Ideas



## Love and Tees (Sep 20, 2013)

Hello everyone, I'm pretty new to the competitive world of t-shirt selling and was looking for help with marketing ideas. I have a t-shirt website called loveandtees, I sell t-shirts all based on the word love, the site has been up for about 2 months now and I havent gotta any sells. I have tried adwords, Facebook ads, with no success. I would really like if someone can take a look at my website and critique it and maybe offer some marketing advice. 

Thank You


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

Have you tried sending out letters, samples and/or newsletters? 

Have you tried networking groups, churches, volunteer, etc. You have to get involved to get exposure. 

What about facebook. Offer a free t-shirt to the first 5 to 10 people that like your page. 

Post a picture of you or someone wearing your different designs.


----------



## GordonM (May 21, 2012)

The coding of your Web site is not at all good. I'm not saying the site is bad, or its layout, but the way it is now Google is simple ignoring much of it. You don't have a page title -- one of the most important things for any Web page -- and there is practically no text on the front page. The thing is filled with JavaScript widgets that while they look good to you, are useless in helping you get any traffic from search engines.

Going to I Love My Pug shows a page almost completely devoid of any text except for "I love my Pug, How can anyone not love that face." What about that would make you think you'll get search engine traffic?

As a buyer I would also not be thrilled at not being able to see the designs on shirts. I had to click on a color to see a mockup. Put the mockup as the main graphic.

Before spending time and effort on other marketing I'd go through your Web site and look at it the way a first-time customer would. Look for ways to help your customers see themselves in your shirts. At the risk of sounding too harsh, you need to spend some quality time writing text for not only your customers' enjoyment, but for the benefit of search engines as well. You have done just the bare minimum to put your products on a Web page.

If you don't have natural writing skills, hire someone. If you can't afford to hire someone, find some people willing to write much longer descriptions for free t-shirts in return.


----------



## GordonM (May 21, 2012)

I wanted to point this out separately, as well: Your main graphic at the top has five girls in undecorated t-shirts. As you're not selling blank tees it's confusing. Take a picture of five girls in your shirts.

I also question your selection of the other art on the front page. None appear to be on shirts you are selling.


----------



## Love and Tees (Sep 20, 2013)

Thank you GordonM, this is very valuable information that I will use. Selanac, I haven't tried any of those things but I will


----------



## jordanpdesign (Sep 21, 2013)

I'd like to add to what GordonM has said with the SEO (search engine optimisation) of your website. Good SEO comes from good content, you should include keywords, but only if they're natural, making the hard sell will get you noticed by search engines (the guys in the offices checking things) and the bots, and may even get you black listed, this is not to scare you this is just advice of a long standing web designer. 

Although I really see your passion to want to carry the "love" branding, it's really not descriptive enough to just be that with a dropdown on hover, this is also confusing to users.

You also have an SSL cert (the *https* bit) - you should force your website to be displayed as https://www.loveandtees.com/ and not www.loveandtees.com in the URL bar, this add a feeling of security to your users.


----------

